
PCG: Simple Fast Space-Efficient Good Algorithms for Random Number Generation [pdf] - luu
http://www.pcg-random.org/pdf/toms-oneill-pcg-family-v1.02.pdf
======
i336_
* _Digs into history_ *

This was posted 6 days ago; insightful discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544943)

The TL;DR _seems_ to be "mathematically 50/50 chance that PCG is better than
others, but for certain cases it might be superior."

------
alfalfasprout
I can attest to PCG being fantastic. Not only is the algorithm fast for one-
off generation (the GNU GSL is quite slow comparatively and MKL is designed
more for vectors of random numbers) but the API is really well designed.
Anyone doing monte carlo simulations in C/C++ will really appreciate using it.

